# USB Drucker mit Turboprint

## Rikyu

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Canon S300 Drucker.

Ich habe Turboprint installiert und soweit konfiguriert 

USB Unterstützung für Drucker habe ich im Kernel auch gesetzt

aber aus irgendeinem Grund wird der Drucker nicht erkannt.

Der Kernel meldet:

Jul 19 20:27:04 rikyu kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/1, assigned device number 3

Jul 19 20:27:04 rikyu kernel: usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x4a9/0x1064) is not claimed by any active driver.

Jul 19 20:27:07 rikyu /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup printer for USB product 4a9/1064/103

Jul 19 20:27:07 rikyu /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: ... can't load module printer

Jul 19 20:27:07 rikyu /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: missing kernel or user mode driver printer

Bin dankbar für jeden Tip

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## Coogee

Vielleicht beim Kernel-Kompilieren "make modules" und/oder "make modules_install" vergessen?

----------

## Rikyu

Nein nicht vergessen USB Support an sich funktioniert ja, mein USB Scanner läuft ohne Probleme, und es wird ja auch erkannt wenn ich den Drucker einschalte.

Aber wenn ich unter /dev/usb/ nachschaue finde ich dort nur das Gerät scanner0.

qtcups stellt mir zum hinzufügen eines druckers auch nur die seriellen und parallelen Schnittstellen zur Verfügung.

Und unter SuSe 8.0 läuft das alles Problemlos.

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## tooly

Hallo Rikyu,

hast Du printer und usb-uhci fest in den Kernel einkompiliert?

Wenn nein, hast du printer und usb-uhci in /etc/modules/autoload eingetragen?

mfg

  tooly

----------

## Rikyu

Ist beides fest in den Kernel eingebaut.

Nach dem was ich bis jetzt aus dem Netz so gelesen habe sollte eigentlich 

/dev/usb/lp0 oder /dev/usblp0 existieren.

ist bei mir aber nicht vorhanden  :Sad: 

wie bekomme ich Gentoo dazu die Geräte hinzuzufügen ?

----------

## Rikyu

nutze ich lsusb kommt auch nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

bash-2.05a# lsusb

cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)

----------

## Rikyu

Habe USB jetzt fest in den Kernel eingebunden und es geht javascript:emoticon(%27%3AD%27)

----------

## Rikyu

 *Rikyu wrote:*   

> Habe USB jetzt fest in den Kernel eingebunden und es geht javascript:emoticon(%27%3AD%27)

 

hm und warum kann ich keine Smilies einbinden ???

Fragen über Fragen

----------

